# Elephant in the room, Almost no available EF-RF adapter



## vrpanorama.ca (Sep 9, 2020)

I cannot escape to see nobody complaining about the lack of availability of the EF-RF adapter. I wonder if Canon is deliberately creating this situation to sell more RF lens or it is a production problem. But I find this a real problem for attaching my canon 8-15mm which have no equivalent in the RF world. People who ordered the R5 and R6 without RF lens will be not be able to use it for awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 9, 2020)

There were plentiful supplies before the R5 and R6 so I think it is safe t say this is unexpected demand. It won’t help that a few regions are giving them away fo free and that might mean the stock is assigned.


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 10, 2020)

Not sure where you are, but I got a stock alert from Allens camera in Philadelphia today. You should also check the Canon store religiously a few times a day. I did that and was able to get a control ring adapter last week (just got here today). It was only showing in stock for about an hour and it went up in the middle of the day. They're out there, you just have to commit to a search.


----------



## Dpickup (Sep 10, 2020)

And if it helps i just put mine up for sale on ebay !
(i got suckered in and sold all my EF glass)


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> I cannot escape to see nobody complaining about the lack of availability of the EF-RF adapter. I wonder if Canon is deliberately creating this situation to sell more RF lens or it is a production problem. But I find this a real problem for attaching my canon 8-15mm which have no equivalent in the RF world. People who ordered the R5 and R6 without RF lens will be not be able to use it for awhile.



I'm dismayed to see so many people jump to the conclusion that "_Canon is deliberately creating this situation..._" We have two newly released Rf mount bodies that are finally compelling old Canon customers to jump into mirrorless. (The R was exciting for some, not right for others.)

We have a pandemic creating supply chain problems, and the same pandemic makes gauging demand tricky too. A lot of people are out of work or looking at reduced income, wage cuts and wage freezes.

I get that the political climate in many areas involves storms of conspiracy theories. (And some might be right!) But, please, use some common sense before starting a thread "wondering" if Canon is trying to destroy its own reputation and undermine customer goodwill--and lose sales of the new mirrorless system as well!

Wouldn't a few calls or emails to camera retailers give some pretty consistent and credible explanations? 

When I bought my first R, I bought an adapter. I liked the R a lot, and I found that during paid portrait sessions and promo events, switching between it and a 5DIV was slowing me down too much--the interfaces were just different enough to confuse my fingers as I went back and forth. So I sold the 5DIV and bought another R as a second body--and it INCLUDED an adapter. That's right, in some places and at certain times, the R included an adapter.

I sold that second R and some EF lenses to afford an R5, and now I still have two adapters. Know what? I like having the two, because I still have EF lenses that I just keep the adapters attached to. I imagine other R owners with more than one EF lens are doing this too!

The point is, demand was pretty high for the adapters with a camera (the R) that had tons of scorn from reviewers who had never actually USED it. So now we have TWO new bodies that are finally setting Canon's mirrorless sales ablaze, and, ok, somebody was too conservative estimating how many new adapters would be needed too. (Or maybe with pandemic logistics, Canon did estimate correctly but simply cannot keep up with demand.)

Look for simple, reasonable explanations first before speculating about nefarious, nutty, self-defeating plots to make your life miserable.

Please, to all the people paranoid by pandemics, by being inside too much, by reading and viewing hysteria too much...Get some fresh air, sleep, exercise, and stop with the ridiculous claims that, when thought through, accuse Canon of shooting themselves in the foot on purpose!

Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2020)

I have two adapters, a Canon plain adapter and a 3rd party control ring adapter. Both work equally well. The adapter is just a metal tube with pass thru contacts and there are plenty of 3rd party ones to get rather than whine. Canon does not want to let 3rd party makers take away their big profits on the adapters, they will catch up soon.

Many people posted that they were buying a adapter for each of their lenses. That was unexpected and unnecessary, it burned up stock right away.

My $99 Viltrox control ring adapter works fine, I have backorders on refurbished ones but I don't know if / when they will appear.






ef-rf adapter | B&H Photo Video


Shop B&H's in stock, large inventory for fast shipping, great service and everyday low prices on ef-rf adapter . For more info, please call 800-947-4415




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 10, 2020)

I saw that most were out of stock when I preordered my R5. I did manage to find a control ring adapter and ordered it. I figure there are many others like me making the mirrorless jump with the R5 & R6 releases, so increased demand.. plus potential supply chain issues thanks to pandemic (we know several Canon mfg plants were closed for a while). I'm lucky I got mine when I did.. I don't blame Canon for the lack of supply.. just really crappy timing.. 

Good luck on getting yours! I hadn't heard about people buying one for each EF lens.. That's just crazy IMO.


----------



## Mark3794 (Sep 10, 2020)

If you are a CPS member they will send one for free if you have bought a R6/R5, at least here in italy


----------



## tron (Sep 10, 2020)

I got one when I got the EOS R 24-105 kit. But sometime I lost it for a couple of days in ... my house!
It turned I had put it in the 15-35 box which became empty when I put that lens on my EOS R. So not a real loss of course but one small item can be misplaced and/or forgotten. So to day I got the only one I could find in a shop close to me available (the control version of the adaptor). It doesn't hurt to have a second one (and I get to play with the control ring).


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm dismayed to see so many people jump to the conclusion that "_Canon is deliberately creating this situation..._" We have two newly released Rf mount bodies that are finally compelling old Canon customers to jump into mirrorless. (The R was exciting for some, not right for others.)



It's the same mentality that ascribes any limitation to gear to the "cripple hammer."


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 10, 2020)

I had 6 adapters, they were super cheap on craigslist when the R and the RP came out. Most were $50 but I remember getting 2 for $25. I hated swapping the adapter and the lens so I had one for each of my EF lenses.

Crazy what I was able to sell these things for after the R5 came out.

Since they were giving them away with the R and the RP there must still me a load of them out there collecting dust.

Edit: I should add I am not an evil "war profiteer" I did give 2 away to locals that I know and could not find an adapter. It was the least I could do for a couple of former Sony users


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 11, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> I cannot escape to see nobody complaining about the lack of availability of the EF-RF adapter. I wonder if Canon is deliberately creating this situation to sell more RF lens or it is a production problem. But I find this a real problem for attaching my canon 8-15mm which have no equivalent in the RF world. People who ordered the R5 and R6 without RF lens will be not be able to use it for awhile.


No, it isn't some kind of nefarious conspiracy. Canon could just quit selling it altogether if that were the immediate goal. Not happening.

Heck, I had to pay $100 USD for mine when I got my R and RF 24-105mm f/4L kit.


----------



## Fischer (Sep 11, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> If you are a CPS member they will send one for free if you have bought a R6/R5, at least here in italy


WOT!? A worth while gift from Canon CPS Europe - that must be a first!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

Stop complaining about the lack of EF-RF adapters - I have an adapter but no R5 to put it on.


----------



## Dpickup (Sep 11, 2020)

Fischer said:


> WOT!? A worth while gift from Canon CPS Europe - that must be a first!


Plus lens cashback if you bought an RF lens as well as the body, and this definitely helped ease the pain (a little!)


----------



## zim (Sep 11, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm dismayed to see so many people jump to the conclusion that "_Canon is deliberately creating this situation..._" We have two newly released Rf mount bodies that are finally compelling old Canon customers to jump into mirrorless. (The R was exciting for some, not right for others.)
> 
> We have a pandemic creating supply chain problems, and the same pandemic makes gauging demand tricky too. A lot of people are out of work or looking at reduced income, wage cuts and wage freezes.
> 
> ...


Ah come on its as obvious as the heat at the end of your nose it's canon at it again they clearly will be ******* this time ******* I tells ya


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 11, 2020)

Way back got one as a "gift" with my RP purchase. Then I purchased a Canon control ring adapter and sold that brand-new, never used, still in the box EF-RF adapter for $40. I am pretty sure that buyer sold it as new for the MAP but that's another story.......

I only have one RF lens (24-105) so anything else I put on the RP needs an adapter. In retrospect, I should have kept that original one. Oh well, I picked up a 3rd party adapter last week so for now I have two. Someday, when I sell the 5Div and get an R5, I'll either need more adapters (so I can keep one on each EF lens I am using for a particular project) or will need to begin the slow and expensive prospect of moving to all RF glass.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Stop complaining about the lack of EF-RF adapters - I have an adapter but no R5 to put it on.


O. Henry could do a sequel to "The Gift of the Magi."


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 12, 2020)

Dpickup said:


> Plus lens cashback if you bought an RF lens as well as the body, and this definitely helped ease the pain (a little!)



I wonder how lenient Canon Europe is going to be when my R5 doesn't ship till after the cashback period ends. I bought the RF85/2 a day after my R5 pre-order and the RF100-500 a month later. If my R5 gets pushed out to December it will be more than 90 days apart from the 100-500, which is a €300 cashback.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm still waiting for a $50 rebate I was supposed to get from Canon when I bought my 100mm macro years and years ago.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Sep 12, 2020)

Well I have ordered my nd filter ef-rf adapter in July and still have no option here to get one in Canada. This is fact base, and find it difficult to wait.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 2, 2021)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> Well I have ordered my nd filter ef-rf adapter in July and still have no option here to get one in Canada. This is fact base, and find it difficult to wait.


It's still out of stock in Sweden. Been waiting for a while now.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 2, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have two adapters, a Canon plain adapter and a 3rd party control ring adapter. Both work equally well. The adapter is just a metal tube with pass thru contacts and there are plenty of 3rd party ones to get rather than whine. Canon does not want to let 3rd party makers take away their big profits on the adapters, they will catch up soon.
> 
> Many people posted that they were buying a adapter for each of their lenses. That was unexpected and unnecessary, it burned up stock right away.
> 
> ...


Also use the Viltrox on my two remaining EF-lenses (35L II and a manual Samyang). Works great. Will get a fast RF 35mm when available, so waste of money getting the Canon for twice the price and the same functionality.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 13, 2021)

Dockland said:


> It's still out of stock in Sweden. Been waiting for a while now.


Got mine yesterday, the store got a batch of 13 adapters


----------

